# Vote for Mika!!!



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all!!

Only if you want.. I would like you to vote for Mika's picture to be on a soda pop bottle!!

So visite this link and vote for my Mika!!

Thanks!

http://www.jonessoda.com/gallery/index.php?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I voted for Mika!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I voted 10 as well. Good luck!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Kupcake (Jan 10, 2009)

i voted a big fat 10

GOOD LUCK

Kupcake


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you!!

If other person wants to vote but can't find my picture, you can do a search with "Mika" as the name in "Animal other" categorie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I voted


----------



## Kupcake (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwww! you can only vote once per computer...

Ill have to hi-jack my hubbys computer to vote for you too!

Kupcake


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeh.. I know!! One vote per computer!! :roll: 

Thanks to hi-jacks you hubbys!!  

I voted from home and from my job!! hihi!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aw i always wanted to do that!!
i voted  Go Mika!!


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

A 10 from me aswell, good luck!


----------



## clt74 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi I am new here and just voted too


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I voted for Mika twice.  Good luck!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you everybody!! You are so hot!!


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Can you vote more than once or is it just a one time vote? I voted for Mika and gave her a 10! I would like to vote more if I can. I thought it might be a once a day vote but it has only let me vote once.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

No you can only vote once... unfortunatly!! But, if you can go on an other computer you can vote more than once!!


----------



## Annabeth (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted!


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Voted with all the PC's over here! (thats 4 votes  ) 
Until what date are they accepting votes? Ill be at my family house on Thursday, and Singapore on Friday. Ill be sure to hijack the computers in both places to vote :lol:


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I voted a ten for her. She's so cute!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you so much everybody!!

I don't when they will start to choose a picture but they will choose some to put on their bottles!! And I hope that Mika's will be on it!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will cast a few more votes on some computers at the university tomorrow. More votes for little Mika!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Yehhhhhh!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey everybody!! Mika has been choosen!!  

Now, she have to be choose by the judges who make the final label selections.

And, you can still vote for her. I'm not sure if it will make a difference but we can try!!


Thanks to you all!!


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck! Those little quills will win all hearts over. I hope to see her mug around


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

lol - Murphey and I voted for her a minute ago, just in case


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

i voted! 10!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank youuuuu!!


----------



## Scintillater (Apr 13, 2009)

i voted  when will you know if you get the pic on the pop bottle?


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks!!

I don't know.. I think I will have some news in two months!


----------



## The Nature Nerd (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted ,
good lucky
and that soda is great


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

:mrgreen: Surprise!!!! 

http://www.jonessoda.com/files/labels-may-09_us-f3.php


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Yea! That is very cool. Congratulations!  
Also, Cream Soda is my favorite flavor of Jones. I am going to buy one!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You should be very proud of Mika


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

A LOTTTT!!

she's my little stras!!

Who wants an autograph??


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

cool, I've never seen that brand of soda, is it available in Quebec?


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't say for Quebec, but here in Ottawa it's available at Sugar Mountain. Mmmm, good stuff.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

gml said:


> Can't say for Quebec, but here in Ottawa it's available at Sugar Mountain. Mmmm, good stuff.


It's good to know!  And I like this store! 

Yes.. it available in some store.. here is a link that shows where you can get it.

http://www.jonessoda.com/files/locator-canada.php

And if you find Mika, take one for me too!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the link, I'll be on the look out for it. I guess I didn't see the "Quebec refund" part on the pdf of the label, silly me!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes.. the Quebec refund is there.. and they put the accent on the "e" too in the :mrgreen: "Québec" word!!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Mika, were you able to find a Jones Soda bottle with your hedgehog on it?

Today I was at my local IGA and they had some so I bought two. I am happy to send you one, but it will have to be empty because I do not think you can send a full soda by Canada Post 

It looks very nice!

I want to send this to you to make sure that you have one because it is so cute! I do not want any money or anything I just want you to have it 

Here is a picture
[attachment=0:b2bglman]lunapic-125347957318917.jpg[/attachment:b2bglman]
You can PM me with your postal address if you'd like to have one.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I really need to got to IGA tomorow. Even if I hate cream soda I MUST have one that has a hedgehog on it!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

How adorable is that, a lil hedgie on a bottle :lol: i love it!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my godddddddddddd!!! :shock:  


I want one!!!

Okay.. you can drink it if you whant.. I just want the bottle!!  

I'll send you my info in PM and tell my how much is it to send it to me!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mika is so cute on the bottle. I'll have to be on the watch for it. I have a couple of bottles with other hedgehogs on them.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Mika is so cute on the bottle. I'll have to be on the watch for it. I have a couple of bottles with other hedgehogs on them.


Yes.. I found one too with an hedgehog on it.. but I find Mika better on it!! ahaha!! :mrgreen:


----------

